# Should LA Cancel The 2020 Marathon With The Rapid Spread of COVID-19...????



## nononono (Mar 1, 2020)

*This is something the Officials are going to have to grapple with this coming week...!!!!*
*
24,000 + runners
Over 100,000 spectators.
All 50 States 
67 plus Countries
PLUS Law Enforcement all over the place...
All in a very confined area when you think about it.

Just " One " SUPER SPREADER will infect thousands upon thousands with the *
*close proximity this event entails.........

Think about the " Homeless " population that's close to this route even after
being moved for the event....

They might want to hand these out below at every street corner......






*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*Doesn't look good if ya ask me........*

*LA just found ( 6 ) NEW cases in the last 48 hours and this Marathon could become *
*a **SUPER SPREADER EVENT**......Think about that....!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe LA should take Notice....!!!









Because of the spread of coronavirus within Japan, the 
Tokyo Marathon Foundation **announced on Monday that 
it is canceling the March 1 race to runners in the mass 
participation field. ... 
Registered runners can defer entry to the 2021 Tokyo Marathon.
*
*Feb 17, 2020*


----------

